# Info on 70's Moto bikes



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 9, 2009)

1976 Silver Fox Vintage BMX.... For Sale best offer, plus shipping


----------



## bits n pieces (Jun 13, 2009)

*Sounds like*

A Yamaha Moto-Bike. From 1973 to 1976 i believe. Very short run. Does it take an american bottom bracket or euro? If it is a yamaha the original color is yellow unless it was an overseas version which seem to have been in green.Its only worth what someone will pay for it. I sold mine complete for $50. It was all original but the wheels.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 16, 2009)

bits n pieces said:


> A Yamaha Moto-Bike. From 1973 to 1976 i believe. Very short run. Does it take an american bottom bracket or euro? If it is a yamaha the original color is yellow unless it was an overseas version which seem to have been in green.Its only worth what someone will pay for it. I sold mine complete for $50. It was all original but the wheels.




  Thank B's-n-P's, I found a restored one on Ebay for $900... To my disbelief it sold....


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 16, 2009)

CHECK OUT THESE PICS


----------



## odds&sods (Jun 17, 2009)

Monark the bike you have is called a Silver Fox it's not a Yamaha Moto-Bike. Moto-Bikes were produced for three years 74-76. 74 was called the A model 75 the B model and 76 the C model. Each designation represented improvements to the bike over those years. Though I cant recall who made them the Silver Fox was also made about that same time but most likely closer to 76.

Silver Fox.




'74 Moto-Bike A model.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you very much... That info will be very helpful


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Sep 2, 2009)

*1976 Silver Fox Vintage BMX.... For Sale best offer, plus shipping*

Son painted it green and put tires on it and began beating the crap out of it.... So Now it's for sale!!! Bought him a Wal Mart 20" to wreck... Updated Pictures soon.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Sep 3, 2009)

*For sale*


----------



## 7O roadrunner (Mar 26, 2018)

odds&sods said:


> Monark the bike you have is called a Silver Fox it's not a Yamaha Moto-Bike. Moto-Bikes were produced for three years 74-76. 74 was called the A model 75 the B model and 76 the C model. Each designation represented improvements to the bike over those years. Though I cant recall who made them the Silver Fox was also made about that same time but most likely closer to 76.
> 
> Silver Fox.
> View attachment 497696
> ...



hey, do you by any chance have good clear straight on pics of the silver fox decal? or know where I can find the decals...I'm restoring a bike and need some finishing touches...thanks


----------



## bairdco (Mar 26, 2018)

This post was from 2009. The OP  hasn't been on this site in 6 1/2 years. You should start your own thread for a better response.


----------



## 7O roadrunner (Mar 27, 2018)

bairdco said:


> This post was from 2009. The OP  hasn't been on this site in 6 1/2 years. You should start your own thread for a better response.



yes, I saw that it was an old post but hoping someone would see it and have some helpful info...


----------

